# Happy 4th of July



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I hope everyone has a happy and safe 4th of July. If you have pets, other than fish, put some music on so that they can listen to the music instead of the fireworks. Fireworks are scary for our beloved pets. Happy 4th of July everyone, stay safe today and tonight.

What is everyone doing for this 4th of July?

Me, I am going to be relaxing and enjoying watching movies. I will be watching the fireworks on television tonight.


----------

